# sky+ is fab !



## fredg (22 Oct 2006)

anyone considering getting sky+??
if so i would highly recommend it.this is possibly old news to many
but i upgraded from regular sky 6/8 weeks ago and sky+ is 
fantastic.(and no i dont have anything whatsoever to do with sky,
honestly.)i just said i'd say it as ntl are so poor here.
fredg.


----------



## Gypsy girl (22 Oct 2006)

Hi fredg,
Just remember to keep your Sky + box connected to your phone line at all times, i say this as we've had unsurmountable problems with Sky insisting we were disconnecting the box from the phone line (it was hard wired in to the phone socket by the engineere sent out by Sky on installation) which we were not!
To cut a long story short it's now been sorted, i do agree with you though Sky+ is great!


----------



## Mr Flapjack (23 Oct 2006)

I've got sky+ and for broadband reasons, have had to disconnect my box from my phone line. so far, we have had no probs. what kind of probs did you encounter Gypsy girl?


----------



## Squonk (23 Oct 2006)

Gypsy girl said:


> Hi fredg,
> Just remember to keep your Sky + box connected to your phone line at all times, i say this as we've had unsurmountable problems with Sky insisting we were disconnecting the box from the phone line (it was hard wired in to the phone socket by the engineere sent out by Sky on installation) which we were not!
> To cut a long story short it's now been sorted, i do agree with you though Sky+ is great!


 That's strange. Our installer hooked up SKY+ to the phone line but I disconnected it as soon as he went out the door. We've never had a problem.


----------



## legend99 (23 Oct 2006)

Don't need to have Sky+ connected to phone line unless its part of a multi room package


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Oct 2006)

legend99 said:


> Don't need to have Sky+ connected to phone line unless its part of a multi room package


 

Not what I was told when I was getting HD installed-they had to do a callback or else the installation couldn't proceed.

I asked about going ahead without having it connected (and paying extra) and the installer said not for Sky +/Sky HD.


----------



## Pee (23 Oct 2006)

If you record on Sky + can you edit out the bits you don't want before saving to a DVD? The DVD recorder doesn't have a hard drive.

I recorded sky sports yesterday ( 2 matches), I only want to keep one, is it possible to edit out the 1st match or start the recording on the DVD after the 1st match?


----------



## Squonk (23 Oct 2006)

Pee said:


> If you record on Sky + can you edit out the bits you don't want before saving to a DVD? The DVD recorder doesn't have a hard drive.
> 
> I recorded sky sports yesterday ( 2 matches), I only want to keep one, is it possible to edit out the 1st match or start the recording on the DVD after the 1st match?


 Yes. Just fast-forward on Sky+ until you get to the match you want to record. Press play on Sky+ and at the same time press record on the DVD recorder. The DVD recorder will simply copy what's playing on the TV.


----------



## Pee (23 Oct 2006)

Squonk said:


> Yes. Just fast-forward on Sky+ until you get to the match you want to record. Press play on Sky+ and at the same time press record on the DVD recorder. The DVD recorder will simply copy what's playing on the TV.


 
Thanks.


----------



## Mr Flapjack (24 Oct 2006)

Is it possible to record from the sky+box to a laptop?


----------



## legend99 (25 Oct 2006)

CCOVICH said:


> Not what I was told when I was getting HD installed-they had to do a callback or else the installation couldn't proceed.
> 
> I asked about going ahead without having it connected (and paying extra) and the installer said not for Sky +/Sky HD.



Indeed. You are supposed to keep it connected for 12 months as part of your contract. Countless people disconnect the phone line 5 mins after installer leaves and even though they are breakign contyract Sky do nothing. However, if you have a multiroom subscription and you disconnect a phone line you'll get a few warnign letters very quickly.


----------



## Squonk (25 Oct 2006)

Mr Flapjack said:


> Is it possible to record from the sky+box to a laptop?


 I think there is a USB port on the SKy+ box but it does nothing! (I recall a thread on this on AAM in the past).


----------



## GreatDane (25 Oct 2006)

Squonk said:


> I think there is a USB port on the SKy+ box but it does nothing! (I recall a thread on this on AAM in the past).


 

Hum, 

out of interest, did you ever try sticking a USB key into it and tring to save a TV programme etc onto it ? (maybe a menu appears when something is connected via the USB port ?)

Cheers

G>


----------



## HighFlier (25 Oct 2006)

The USB port is not connected on any Sky Box.


----------



## Pee (25 Oct 2006)

HighFlier said:


> The USB port is not connected on any Sky Box.


 
Not being smart here - why have a USB ports not connected?


----------



## Squonk (25 Oct 2006)

Pee said:


> Not being smart here - why have a USB ports not connected?


 Future-proofing.... read somewhere that Sky are planning a portable device in the future that would interface with the Sky box e.g. a portable digital video player.


----------



## jake108 (25 Oct 2006)

Gypsy girl said:


> Hi fredg,
> Just remember to keep your Sky + box connected to your phone line at all times, i say this as we've had unsurmountable problems with Sky insisting we were disconnecting the box from the phone line (it was hard wired in to the phone socket by the engineere sent out by Sky on installation) which we were not!
> To cut a long story short it's now been sorted, i do agree with you though Sky+ is great!


 
Haven't had the phone line in since the day it was connected.

And yes, Sky+ is fab!


----------



## tosullivan (26 Oct 2006)

everyone here is going on about why its so great....can you explain why?

i have normal sky and use a video to record a program if I need to.  What benefits does the Sky+ give you over this?


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Oct 2006)

You can store 160GB of stuff on the hard drive.

You can pause live TV

You can now set the box to record fom your mobile

There is a 'series link' feature that captures future episodes of a series at one touch

When you set a program to record, it generally always gets it right, even if there are delays

It is very user friendly

You no longer need a video-one box serves as your TV source and recording device

Sky + is around €100 more than a standard box


----------



## roxy (26 Oct 2006)

CCOVICH said:


> You can now set the box to record fom your mobile


 
CCOVICH, I would love to be able to do this, please explain how I can? (Yes, I do have Sky+ already!)


----------



## GreatDane (26 Oct 2006)

Me suspects you need to have your box connected to the phoneline for a start ?


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Oct 2006)

roxy said:


> CCOVICH, I would love to be able to do this, please explain how I can? (Yes, I do have Sky+ already!)


Details on their website, I have never actually used this myself.  It does cost around 50/60c a pop as well AFAIK.


----------

